# how to remove "roman tub" faucet?



## Tattoo (Jan 6, 2008)

Pictures of your setup would really help


----------



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

usually you will have to make access to the faucet body.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try to post a picture. I have to figure out how to compress the photos so the webpage will accept.

I talked to Delta awhile back. I was pretty clear (I thought) about wanting only to change the trim, that is the spigot and handles; the stuff that shows. I thought I usderstood this to be possible w/o accessing "below."

The issue is the the tub has no access underneath. That is, its backs up to a) exterior wall, b) tiled shower, and c) does not have a skirt with underneath access. it sits right on the floor.

lemme see a bout a picture. thanks, folks.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

*pics of my bathtub*

Thanks, guys.

I am replacing a Delta roman bath faucet in my garden tub due to oxidation/discoloration. I want to just change what shows, that is “the trim.” I don’t know anything about the “innards” and inner workings, so I just want to change the minimum of parts. I corresponded with Delta awhile back and the rep helped me figure out what trim kits I could order to fit the valves already there. I believe my rough in is a series R2700, so any of the T27 family of faucets will work. Thats good news because they have some nice ones.

But I cannot figure out how to get the spigot off. Looks like a simple allen/hex bolt.

You might not be able to tell from my crappy pictures, but my tub backs up to a seperate tiled shower. And it sits on the ground...there is not access underneath (no skirt).

Delta says you should just be able to unscrew the "set screw." Spigot pulls off. Thats it. Since I am just trying to change the trim. Leave valves as they are. Do not need to access underneath they say.

Maybe the set screw is stripped or something, or I hvae the wrong Allen bit...but the spigot is being tricky.

Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## Tattoo (Jan 6, 2008)

It should be as simple as loosening the set screw that is holding the faucet spout in place and removing it. Sometimes they need a little force to remove. Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

you got real Lucky. delta is the easiest to up grade. the new trim will come with instructions
here is a link there is a instruction PDF on the page.

call delta and tell them the finish did not hold up. and ask what can they do about it?? its not unheard of to get a free trim pack.


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

Try a little WD-40 first on the set screw.
The set screw should just turn out and the spout pops off. If the set screw is stripped the you will probably have to carefully drill it out, but don't go too deep as the set screw bottoms out on the brass portion that the water flows through.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

wd40 and/or penetrating oil on that screw for a couple days before trying to out it (make sure you don't damage tub finish). you might need to use an easy out if the screw still won't budge.


----------



## mav1c (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I figure it's better than creating a new one for the same issue. 

So I am doing basically the same thing. Replacing my Moen Roman Tub fixtures with new Moen pieces. I haven't tried getting the faucet piece off yet, but it's got the same design, so I am assumming it's the same process. My bigger concern at this point is how to get the lower trim pieces off without access underneath the tub. I can remove the handles without issues, but to don't see any way to get the trim off. I'll try to post pics tonight.


----------

